
The White House Wants Advice On What's Blocking American Innovation - yanw
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110209/12240913029/white-house-wants-advice-whats-blocking-american-innovation.shtml
======
russell
In a hyphenated word Sarbanes-Oxley. This makes it so difficult to go public
that that exit strategy is closed for most startups. Acquisition is about the
only way to go. When I was privy to some discussions about going public half a
decade ago, the cost SA was $3M to go public and $1M yearly to comply. A
company had to be doing $100M per year to easily absorb the cost.

It's even annoying at the developer level where once a year you have SA
auditors poking into everything you have done. They know absolutely nothing
about development. All they care about is process. It's case of preventing
another Enron costs way more than Enron ever did.

